# Spell Check



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Using Firefox, why do I have automatic spell check on some sites and not on others? For example, on Politico if I make a comment, it is not spell checked.

If I need to add a spell checker, please recommend one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Using Firefox, why do I have automatic spell check on some sites and not on others? For example, on Politico if I make a comment, it is not spell checked.
> 
> If I need to add a spell checker, please recommend one.


You can manage spell check settings in Firefox. Take a look at this guide.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1170062


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, but it didn't help. When I right click here, I see Check Spelling and Languages. When I right click on Politico I see neither. Check spelling is on as it works here and on other sites, but using about:config I changed it from 1 to 2 and it made no difference. I must have a dictionary as it works on most web sites.

This is not a new problem. Any other FireFox users notice this problem?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try this:

_Current Firefox versions hide Check Spelling in the right-click context menu of a text area if the web page disables the spelling check via a spellcheck="false" attribute of this element. 

You can right-click in the text editor area and use "Inspect Element" to see if this text area has a spellcheck="false" attribute.
Removing this spellcheck="false" attribute by selecting it via a double-click and using the Delete or Backspace key should make the Check Spelling item in the right-click context menu reappear._
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/991108


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Almost. It does make Check Spelling available, but only for that session. Closing Politico and opening back up resets to False. Why would Politico want spell check off?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Almost. It does make Check Spelling available, but only for that session. Closing Politico and opening back up resets to False. Why would Politico want spell check off?


Well, at least you understand the problem now. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada, I appreciate your help. I seem to remember from my HTML days that there is a way to override HTML. I think it is an html file that runs after, so it would change the setting to spell check true every time. When I have time I will look it up.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Use browser add on. I just added one called Spellcheckeverything to my Firefox. There were more options, just look until you find one you like. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/spellcheckeverything/?src=search It spell checks everything on webpage or rather forces the builtin Firefox spellcheck to do whole webpage. I mostly use Iron browser which is a chrome clone and uses chrome extensions, have similar spell check extension added to it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> Use browser add on. I just added one called Spellcheckeverything to my Firefox. There were more options, just look until you find one you like. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/spellcheckeverything/?src=search It spell checks everything on webpage or rather forces the builtin Firefox spellcheck to do whole webpage. I mostly use Iron browser which is a chrome clone and uses chrome extensions, have similar spell check extension added to it.


Thanks, but it doesn't work with Firefox quantum.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

None of the 110 spellcheck extensions available work with Firefox quantum? Or did you just try the one I suggested? I am using extended service version of Firefox so it is older.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> None of the 110 spellcheck extensions available work with Firefox quantum? Or did you just try the one I suggested? I am using extended service version of Firefox so it is older.


I don't know the magic words for finding firefox extensions. Whenever I search for an add on, I get a bunch of stuff that has nothing to do with what I am looking for.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't use firefox, but my facebook doesn't have spell check, but everything else does.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/extensions/

There is a search in upper right corner.

Ok, here is a mozilla help thread on this: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1170062

Supposedly all USA versions Firefox come with USA dictionary, but ran across one post where the guy said it didnt work until he reinstalled the dictionary. Here is link to various dicionaries: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/

I didnt look at each and every spellcheck addon but way its set up the website can disable auto spell checking. You can right click and do spell check from Inspect option. Yea seems stupid. You could also just write anything you want to post in your own word processing program, spell check it there, then copy and paste. No idea why nobody has modernized one of those older spell checker extensions to work with quantum. Which would over ride the website trying to disable it. I think Mozilla really po'd lot people that write extensions for it by constantly changing and breaking things.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/extensions/
> 
> There is a search in upper right corner.
> 
> ...


That's the thread Nevada found. I tried that, but some how the Politico site overrides it. If I go to Politico and then here, spell check is available here but not there. It's not that big a deal as spell check works on most sites.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

It's not a Firefox or browser issue. It's the site. They have an editor you use and that editor has or doesn't have spell check.

Gotta learn to spell it stay away from Politico. 

Jeff


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

As I said before write what you want offline in your own word processing program with its own spell check, and then copy and paste it to wherever you are posting! Yea its an extra step but not a huge one.


----------

